# rempelei auf ROCK AM RING



## Fruchtzwergi (8. Juni 2009)

huhu ich hab das mal im tv verfolgt und mir ist dort wieder aufgefallen das die leute da als die musik lief und alle am abgehen waren sich gegenseitig gerempelt haben soo im kreis.... 

mir ist das schon oft aufgefallen...

könnt ihr mir mal sagen was das für einen sinn hat bzw. wie das heißt?


----------



## Lari (8. Juni 2009)

Noch nie was von einem Mosh-Pit gehört? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (8. Juni 2009)

Hmm möglicherweise Tanzen die?


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2009)

Pogo..
Auf welchem Mond lebst du denn? ;D


----------



## Soramac (8. Juni 2009)

Hast du Slipknot vorgestern spielen seh, da war das normal so.


----------



## Fruchtzwergi (8. Juni 2009)

ja sorry... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  muss ich denn alles wissen? ja slipknot hab ich mir auch angeguckt


----------



## Infernallord (8. Juni 2009)

pogo is auf jedem konzert/festival das mit metal punk rock etc. zu tun standartprogramm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber du solltest dich vor allem was 20cm größer und breiter ist als du fern halten könnte sonst weh tun xD


----------



## Davatar (8. Juni 2009)

Sorry wenn das nichts Positives zum Thema beiträgt, aber "Rempelei" find ich in dem Zusammenhang einfach zu niedlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm, bei uns sagt man dem eigentlich eher "pogen", insofern als Verb und "Pogo" als Solches hab ich jetzt das erste Mal gehört.


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Juni 2009)

pogo bis zum untergang!

bin immer noch gefickt vom todespogo am freitag hier bei un(d)zumutbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und pogen kann man auch zu hip hop sehr sehr gut =)


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pogo

Alles ausser diese wannabe tough guy martial arts scheiße <3
Bzw das ist auch okay, solange die net in andere Leute rein springen.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

faust amchen arme am körper halten NICHT die elbogen hochreißen (ich hasse diese arschg....) und immer den leuten aufhelfen die hinfallen DAS IST GESETZ!!!!!!


----------



## Davatar (8. Juni 2009)

Und Leute mit diesen Hundehalsbändern mit Metallspitzen dran daran hindern, der Runde zu nahe zu kommen, das kann sonst böse rauskommen.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2009)

Naja..
Regel #1: wenn jemand hinfällt reißt du ihn sofort wieder auf die Beine!
Regel #2: Arme und Ellenbögen entweder am Körper oder in die Luft reissen, jedenfalls so das du keinen damit erwischst - selbiges gilt auch für Schultern usw. - Son Tackling ist nicht immer gut angebracht ;]
Regel #3: Kein Bier verschütten!


----------



## Thront (8. Juni 2009)

haha pogo bei rock am ring ?


*KINDERPARTY !*


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2009)

Thront, zu deiner Aussage hab ich mehrere Theorien:
- du warst noch nie bei RaR
- du verwechselst Pogen mit Moshen
oder
- du bist so anti Kommerz das du es einfach nur schlecht machen willst


----------



## tonygt (8. Juni 2009)

Muss schon sagen der Titel vom Thread hat was ^^


----------



## Thront (8. Juni 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Thront, zu deiner Aussage hab ich mehrere Theorien:
> - du warst noch nie bei RaR
> - du verwechselst Pogen mit Moshen
> oder
> - du bist so anti Kommerz das du es einfach nur schlecht machen willst




1. stimmt !
2. aha
3. rock am ring? mit jennifer rostock, silbermond und metallica ? was kann man denn da schlecht machen ???    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2009)

Also letztes Jahr bei RATM und Offspring letztes Jahr stand keiner still.. da war der komplette erste Wellenbrecher 1 großer Pit.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Also letztes Jahr bei RATM und Offspring letztes Jahr stand keiner still.. da war der komplette erste Wellenbrecher 1 großer Pit.


geil da wär ich gern dabei gewesen ich freu mich ja tierisch auf den pogo wenn Amon Amarth spielen auf WACKEEEEEEN!!!!!!


----------



## Ol@f (8. Juni 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Regel #1: wenn jemand hinfällt reißt du ihn sofort wieder auf die Beine!
> Regel #2: Arme und Ellenbögen entweder am Körper oder in die Luft reissen, jedenfalls so das du keinen damit erwischst - selbiges gilt auch für Schultern usw. - Son Tackling ist nicht immer gut angebracht ;]
> Regel #3: Kein Bier verschütten!



/sign

Kann mich noch an so nen Circle Pit erinnern. Bin da plötzlich irgendwo ausgerutscht und wäre fast auf die Fre... geflogen, glücklicherweise hat mich direkt einer am Arm wieder hochgezogen und es konnte weitergehen, sonst hätten die mich alle platt getrampelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (8. Juni 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> haha pogo bei rock am ring ?
> 
> 
> *KINDERPARTY !*




/Signed


Rock am ring mit Jan Delay?... Ach du...Hilfe. 
Ih find es allgemein eine frechheit sowas Rock am Ring zu nennen,während viele Bands dort irgendwelche anderen Musikrichtungen Vertreten,nur damit man ein möglichst hohes Musikspektrum hat und somit mehr Leute dorthin lockt.

Bands wie Selig, Jan Delay, 2raumwohnung und milow (nur künstler des ersten Tages!) haben nicht im Entferntesten was mit rock zu tun. 
Jan Delay hat sich zB. auf der Bühne über den Showakt von Slipknot lustig gemacht udn gemeint ,dass da soviel Hass aufgepusht wird (o.Ä.) 
Legt für mich nur den Schluß nahe,dass sie eingeladen wurden um einige Menschen zu einem "Ja...die meisten Bands dort mag ich nicht ,aber den udn den wollt ihch sowieso immer mal sehen"-Ticketkauf zu überreden.

Die meisten Bands sind freilich schon rockig angehaucht,aber irgendwie lässt ganz RoR sein System vermissen.
Zumidnest verspricht der Name zumeist mehr,als dort geboten wird.


----------



## Haxxler (8. Juni 2009)

Ach ich finds garnich mal so schlecht das auch mal Bands wie Prodigy oder Jan Delay auftreten. Fettes Brot haben z.B. mal nen extrem geilen Auftritt hingelegt und da hat auch keiner gemeckert. Solang nich so ne Gangstarapscheiße gespielt wird sondern einfach Mucke zum abgehen is doch alles in Butter.


----------



## pnn (8. Juni 2009)

Naja, ich finde sowas gehört nicht auf ein Rockfestival ... das passt einfach nicht. Oder den Leuten ist es egal weil das Klientel dazu passt ... mal sowas wie fettes Brot auf ein Metalfestival schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Festivals gehen wegen der vermehrten Anwesenheit von Kindern, die nicht wissen wie man sich verhält, eh immer mehr den Bach runter.


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2009)

Find diese Art zu "tanzen" irgendwie idiotisch. Das Verletzungsrisiko mag nur gering sein, aber is fast nicht auszuschließen allein wegen der unterschiedlichen Körpermaße der Leute. Von daher ziemlich hirnlos, zumal man ja auch anders tanzen kann, wenn man mag...

Ich persönlich kann aber sowieso nicht tanzen und halte da auch irgendwie nicht viel von, deswegen ist meine Meinung diesbezüglich vllt auch etwas festgefahren. ^^


----------



## Thoor (8. Juni 2009)

Rock am Ring? Ist das nicht so n MTV Schrott?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kz8Pbu8YIxI 
DAS ist Pogo


----------



## Soramac (8. Juni 2009)

Bisschen Spaß muss doch sein und wenn In Flames oder Slipknot spielt, da musst du einfach sowas machen! Denn da bleiben deine Beine automatisch net mehr Still ;p


----------



## Banload (8. Juni 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Rock am Ring? Ist das nicht so n MTV Schrott?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kz8Pbu8YIxI
> DAS ist Pogo


Das geht ja mal gar nicht ab...


----------



## Soramac (8. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Das geht ja mal gar nicht ab...




Ne, irgendwie nicht^^


----------



## Soramac (8. Juni 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moshpit


----------



## Gored (8. Juni 2009)

@lordofdemons

ich hoffe nicht das es dieses jahr auf dem wacken großartig pogo zu amon amarth gibt,  das sollte den punk kids vorbehalten bleiben, wir moshen lieber !!!


----------



## Haxxler (8. Juni 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> mal sowas wie fettes Brot auf ein Metalfestival schicken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1. Rock am Ring war noch nie und wird auch nie ein Metalfestival sein.
2. Gibt es noch genug andere richtige Metalfestivals bei denen ausschließlich Rock/Metalbands auftreten also wozu der Aufstand?


----------



## Night falls (8. Juni 2009)

> 1. Rock am Ring war noch nie und wird auch nie ein Metalfestival sein.
> 2. Gibt es noch genug andere richtige Metalfestivals bei denen ausschließlich Rock/Metalbands auftreten also wozu der Aufstand?


Korrekt.

Rock am Ring ist einfach ein Musikfestival, auf dem viele bekannte Bands aus den Charts spielen. Mit Metal hat das einfach per se nichts zu tun. Da brauchen die ganzen Linkinpark-Slipknot Metaller nicht aufzuschreien...


----------



## pnn (8. Juni 2009)

Toll wie der Sinn hinter meiner Aussage begriffen wurde ... dachte immer _Rock_ am Ring ist ein _Rock_festival. Ich sagte nur, wenn ich solche Musik präferieren würde und dann würden da solche Lumpis auftreten und irgendwelche Leute rumlaufen die garnichts mit der Musik zu tun haben(hey ... jetzt weiss ich wieder warum ich seit Jahren nicht mehr auf Wacken fahr!). Das würde mir das garantiert auch nicht passen, aber anscheinend ist das Publikum bei Rock am Ring wohl so tolerant oder wollen keinen Rock hören bzw. wurde sowas da noch nie gespielt (da kenn ich mich leider nicht so aus, habe es nur anhand des Namens vermutet!).
Dass es genug gute Metalfestivals gibt, weiss ich auch selber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Haxxler schrieb:


> 1. Rock am Ring war noch nie und wird auch nie ein Metalfestival sein


und bei so viel Unfähigkeit eine Aussage zu interpretieren und dabei der zitierten Person irgendwas in den Mund zu legen, kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln ...


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Rock am Ring? Ist das nicht so n MTV Schrott?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kz8Pbu8YIxI
> DAS ist Pogo


Wasn das? Die 10 Kerle da dürfen sich Pit nennen? Srs? :x Da geht ja bei den Ärzten mehr..



Gored schrieb:


> @lordofdemons
> ich hoffe nicht das es dieses jahr auf dem wacken großartig pogo zu amon amarth gibt,  das sollte den punk kids vorbehalten bleiben, wir moshen lieber !!!


Fail..
epic..
Moshen kommt von den Punk Kids, bzw. eigentlich von den Hc Kids und Hardcore kommt nunmal vom Punk..
Metaller und Breakdowns? Moshen? Eh?
Headbangt lieber oder klassisch: Pogo, sofern hat LoD schon recht ;>



Haxxler schrieb:


> 1. Rock am Ring war noch nie und wird auch nie ein Metalfestival sein.
> 2. Gibt es noch genug andere richtige Metalfestivals bei denen ausschließlich Rock/Metalbands auftreten also wozu der Aufstand?


/sign

Also ich fand Incubus letztes Jahr extrem geil, Prodigy hät ich sehr sehr gerne gesehen und oida, Culcha Candela? Von den können sich einige Bands, welche ja ach so "true" sind, noch einiges abschauen - ich war seeeeeeehr skeptisch aber die haben eine Stimmung gemacht, unvergleichbar..

Ansonsten sind das größtenteils Bands mit Rock-Einflüssen, von daher versteh ich den Aufstand garnicht.

Btw ist RaR das größte Deutsche Festival.. ;x


----------



## K0l0ss (8. Juni 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Btw ist RaR das größte Deutsche Festival.. ;x



Echt? Medien berichten von 80.000 Besuchern.

Ich meine aufem W:O:A sind dieses Jahr auch so um die 80.000, aber genau festlegen will ich mich nicht.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2009)

Ganz sicher bin ich mir auch nicht, ich dachte bisher es wären bei W:O:A nur ~60.000. - Allerdings relativ sicher.. ^^
Ich weiss nur sicher das das Splash! das größte für HipHop ist! xD

Deathstyle vs. Grammar
Grammar wins, perfect.

Sorry, grade total platt ;x

EDIT: Es ist die Frage ob diese kleinen Wacken-Dinger noch dazugezählt werden, also Seaside, Berlin usw.
Ich meine die Info ausser Metal Hammer oder isoner Zeitung zu haben.


----------



## K0l0ss (8. Juni 2009)

Naja. Fakt ist, dass beide sehr groß sind und auf beiden moshen und pogen einfach dazugehören. Wer nicht mitmacht soll sich halt raushalten und nicht den Spaß verderben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solche Typen, die bei Konzerten dann einfach nur da neben stehen und einen dumm anglotzen kann ich mal überhaupt nicht ab. Entweder sie machen mit oder suchen sich einen sicheren Platz.


----------



## Banload (8. Juni 2009)

Splash ist ein Sonderfall, da nur manchmal echte Acts (wie dieses Jahr Mos Def <3) kommen aber sonst Kindergartenscheisse wie Deichkind u.a.

Ein Knüller ist jedes Jahr
http://www.openair-frauenfeld.ch/


----------



## Rhokan (8. Juni 2009)

Ich liebe es wenn Leute wie der TE auf Konzis sind und sich dann wundern wieso alle um sie einen Kreis/zwei Wände bilden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Naja. Fakt ist, dass beide sehr groß sind und auf beiden moshen und pogen einfach dazugehören. Wer nicht mitmacht soll sich halt raushalten und nicht den Spaß verderben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/epic Sign!!1
(iwie ist "epic Sign" cool.. xD)
Wenn ich nicht im Pit bin steh ich am Rand dazu.. Gibt halt Acts wo es nicht kommt, Metallica z. B. macht mans nur bei einigen Songs - beim Rest wird mitgesungen und werden die Arme in die Luft gerissen! Ich sag nur Seek & Destroy, da seh ich nur geballte Fäuste in der Luft.. xD 

Konzert = Riesenparty!



Banload schrieb:


> Splash ist ein Sonderfall, da nur manchmal echte Acts (wie dieses Jahr Mos Def <3) kommen aber sonst Kindergartenscheisse wie Deichkind u.a.
> 
> Ein Knüller ist jedes Jahr
> http://www.openair-frauenfeld.ch/


Afaik kommt Maeckes, der beste Grund für mich mir das rein zu ziehen ;x


----------



## marion9394 (8. Juni 2009)

darum geh ich auf keine konzerte - da lieg ich 1,65m grischperle leicht im dreck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (8. Juni 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> /epic Sign!!1
> (iwie ist "epic Sign" cool.. xD)
> Wenn ich nicht im Pit bin steh ich am Rand dazu.. Gibt halt Acts wo es nicht kommt, Metallica z. B. macht mans nur bei einigen Songs - beim Rest wird mitgesungen und werden die Arme in die Luft gerissen! Ich sag nur Seek & Destroy, da seh ich nur geballte Fäuste in der Luft.. xD



Bei mir bei Metallica ging in Köln nicht wirklich was ab wärend Metallica. Bei MH ging noch was ab. Da war ich ganz froh um meinen Sitzplatz, der eh zum Stehplatz umgewandelt wurde, weil ich von da aus alles gesehen habe, so super wie der war.


----------



## Rhokan (8. Juni 2009)

> Bei MH ging noch was ab.



Motörhead?
Machine Head?
^^


----------



## Banload (8. Juni 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Afaik kommt Maeckes, der beste Grund für mich mir das rein zu ziehen ;x



Erc > Segelschiff


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> darum geh ich auf keine konzerte - da lieg ich 1,65m grischperle leicht im dreck
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn ich mit dir da wäre würd ich mich vor dich stellen - zumindest sofern wir am Pit stehen würden, dann würd ich aber selber auch kaum Pogen.
Ausserdem würd dich ja auch keiner liegen lassen bzw. zum umwischen das du liegst ;x

EDIT:
Ich denke mal Machine Head.. ^^


----------



## Rhokan (8. Juni 2009)

> EDIT:
> Ich denke mal Machine Head.. ^^



Bei denen gehts live richtig ab, habse mal in Stuttgart gesehn


----------



## K0l0ss (8. Juni 2009)

Richtig. Machine Head war als Vorband dabei. Ich dachte mir so, joa, die werden bestimmt so um 20.00 anfangen zu spielen. Wollte mir die angucken um zu gucken, ob ich sie mir bei W:O:A reinziehe. Komm rein, spielen die noch zwei Songs und haun ab. -.-...Hab wohl zu lange am Guitar Hero Metallica-Stand mit meinem Bruder gezockt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (8. Juni 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> darum geh ich auf keine konzerte - da lieg ich 1,65m grischperle leicht im dreck
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da hab ich keine probs^^ aba meist wird an solchen konzerten enorm rücksicht auf die anderen genommn. sowas sucht man bei popkonzerten etc vergeben.

allgemein sind metalheads etc sehr sozial


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2009)

Jap, einige der wenigen Metal Bands die ich UNNNNNNNNBEDINGT(!!) nochmal sehen muss.. Hab die erst 1x gesehen, da war ich aber total voll ;x


----------



## Rhokan (8. Juni 2009)

@ K0l0ss: Schau sie dir an, lohnt sich!


----------



## K0l0ss (8. Juni 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> @ K0l0ss: Schau sie dir an, lohnt sich!



Dann werd ich das mal tun, wenn sie sich nicht mit einer anderen Band überschneiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer ist überhaupt noch alles hier so dabei dieses Jahr zum 20ten?


----------



## Thoor (8. Juni 2009)

200 000 Besucher am Lausitzring
...


----------



## Rhokan (8. Juni 2009)

> Wer ist überhaupt noch alles hier so dabei dieses Jahr zum 20ten?



Ich wollte, is aber soo weiter weg, dass ich doch lieber aufs Summer Breeze geh


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2009)

W:O:A? 
Ich nicht, ich will unbedingt mal, aber ich warte noch aufn Lineup was mir mehr zu spricht.



> 200 000 Besucher am Lausitzring


Festival? ;x


----------



## K0l0ss (8. Juni 2009)

Bei mir sind es auch 430km oder so. War selber noch unentschlossen, wo ich hin wollte, bis ich die Wacken-Karte zu Weihnachten bekommen habe. Summer-Breeze wäre auch geil...


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2009)

With Full Force würde mich dieses Jahr total reizen..., aber das ist auch so weit weg :\
Am WE erstmal Braunschweig-Rockt... Jaja, seid still! ;p


----------



## Kurta (8. Juni 2009)

POGEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (8. Juni 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> W:O:A?
> Ich nicht, ich will unbedingt mal, aber ich warte noch aufn Lineup was mir mehr zu spricht.
> 
> 
> Festival? ;x


Onkelz festival am Lausitzring ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2009)

Aso, das war doch aber einmalig - Kumpel von mir war auch da.


----------



## pnn (8. Juni 2009)

Oh Gott ... Onkelz Festival ... da werden wieder 50% ohne Haare rumlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War 2005 Wacken, seitdem nie wieder ... sit für meinen gEschmack einfach sauber zu groß und unpersönlich.
Das aller höchste der Gefühle ist dieses Jahr Sumemrbreeze und da fahr ich nur wegen den Leuten und der Party hin ( ok ... 3 oder 4 Bands würd ich mir noch anschauen).
kleine Festivals sind eh das tollste ... unteranderem brauch man da nicht 30min vorher hingehen um noch was von der Band zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (8. Juni 2009)

Also ich würde ja auch gerne mal an ein Festival gehen, aber ich warte lieber noch ein paar Jahre.

btw. das aktuelle dib-comic hat das Thema Festivals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 klick


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Juni 2009)

pogopogopogo
mosh pit
pogen 

mein gott , folks ^^

jez hab ich wieder voll bock auf konzert
*google was morgen abgeht*


----------



## marion9394 (8. Juni 2009)

hm keine probleme als kleiner mensch? hm dann sollte ich ja fast mal wieder auf ein konzert gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis jetzt war ich leider noch nicht auf vielen,

einmal auf dem Hosen Konzert in der Olympiahalle mit meiner doppelt so alten Cousine die das früher selber gehört hat
(da sind wir gesessen -.-)

und einmal auf einem Gentleman konzert, das dermaßen schlecht vertont war das ich freiwillig gegangen bin -.-

Rock am Ring / Park wäre schon mal so ein Wunsch - allerdings hab ich Angst vor den öffentlichen Toiletten ^^


----------



## Thoor (8. Juni 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Oh Gott ... Onkelz Festival ... da werden wieder 50% ohne Haare rumlaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja und? Skinhead zu sein ist nicht wirklich schlimm... Wenn du den Unterschied zu nem Fascho nicht siehst bist du irgendwie selber schuld...


----------



## Gored (8. Juni 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wasn das? Die 10 Kerle da dürfen sich Pit nennen? Srs? :x Da geht ja bei den Ärzten mehr..
> 
> 
> Fail..
> ...



nun metaller und breakdowns vertragen sich sehr wohl siehe bands wie devourment , nur nennt man es da slammen , is aber meiner meinung nach eh das gleiche, man könnte aber jetzt eh ne komplette grundsatz diskussion starten wer was erfunden hat und wo welcher ursprung liegt und naja der pogo stammt ja wohl eher aus der punkszene als das moshen (was man unter metallern im allgemeinen eh nur als headbangen bzw circle pitten bezeichnet)...aber eigentlich is es wirklich egal solang jeder sein spass hat ! (auch marion mit 1,63 oder wie groß sie ist )


----------



## pnn (8. Juni 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ja und? Skinhead zu sein ist nicht wirklich schlimm... Wenn du den Unterschied zu nem Fascho nicht siehst bist du irgendwie selber schuld...


Als wenn ich nun Skins gemeint hätte ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich glaube kaum dass ein 17 Jähriger Schweizer groß Einblick in die Hörerschaft der Onkelz hat. Es ist nun wirklich kein Geheimnis dass auch eine größere Zahl aus rechtsorientierten Kreisen dazu zählen, obwohl ihre Musik das ja nicht gerade suggeriert


----------



## Clamev (9. Juni 2009)

erstmal 
ROCKIMPARK>ROCKAMRINGELSCHEN
Bring me the Horion war so hammer
WALL OF DEATH WALL OF DEATH WALL OF DEATH
muahr aber geilste Rockband war trail of dead


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juni 2009)

Pogen ist nichts gegen den weltgrößten Circle Pit! :O


----------



## marion9394 (9. Juni 2009)

was zur hölle... ^^




> ROCKIMPARK>ROCKAMRINGELSCHEN


ja, macht das denn einen unterschied? hab mich noch nie wirklich damit beschäftigt :/

habe immer nur einen rappel gekriegt wenn ich auf ein ROCK-Festival gehen will und da kommt so PussyMusik wie Silbermond, Jan Delay oder Sporties -.-
Für solche Dödelmusik (meine persnliche Meinung^^) will ich eigentlich kein Geld ausgeben


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juni 2009)

Gored schrieb:


> @lordofdemons
> 
> ich hoffe nicht das es dieses jahr auf dem wacken großartig pogo zu amon amarth gibt,  das sollte den punk kids vorbehalten bleiben, wir moshen lieber !!!


äh nein ich poge lieber ^^



Soramac schrieb:


> Bisschen Spaß muss doch sein und wenn In Flames oder Slipknot spielt, da musst du einfach sowas machen! Denn da bleiben deine Beine automatisch net mehr Still ;p


RISCHTISCH!!!!!!!!



Rhokan schrieb:


> Ich liebe es wenn Leute wie der TE auf Konzis/RoFa sind und sich dann wundern wieso alle um sie einen Kreis/zwei Wände bilden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


viel schöner is doch wenn se dann zwischen den wänden stehen bleiben :>



marion9394 schrieb:


> darum geh ich auf keine konzerte - da lieg ich 1,65m grischperle leicht im dreck
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


no way du bleibst oben glaub mir



Manoroth schrieb:


> da hab ich keine probs^^ aba meist wird an solchen konzerten enorm rücksicht auf die anderen genommn. sowas sucht man bei popkonzerten etc vergeben.
> 
> allgemein sind metalheads etc sehr sozial


aus dem grund bin ich stolz metalhead zu sein



K0l0ss schrieb:


> Dann werd ich das mal tun, wenn sie sich nicht mit einer anderen Band überschneiden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


HIER! ich bin ja für buffed meeting aufm wackengelände
ja und ich komm ausm tiefsten bayern und wir fahren hin also entfernung ist kein grund sich das entgehen zu lasssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Thoor schrieb:


> Ja und? Skinhead zu sein ist nicht wirklich schlimm... Wenn du den Unterschied zu nem Fascho nicht siehst bist du irgendwie selber schuld...


/sign skins sind einfach keine faschos aber das wrude schon millionen mal diskutiert



ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Pogen ist nichts gegen den weltgrößten Circle Pit! :O


XD jaaa ich kann mir das vid ned ansehn aber ich kenns 

mekka der pilgerort der muslime^^


----------



## pnn (9. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> aus dem grund bin ich stolz metalhead zu sein


Stimmt schon, wobei ich sagen muss dass selbst in der Metalszene immer mehr Volldeppen auf den Festivals unterwegs sind. Ich glaube dass hat teilweise auch damit zu tun dass das Alter der Festivalbesucher immer jünger wird. Wir haben letztens eine Gruppe 13 Jährige getroffen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Uns haben sie letztens unteranderem von einen auf den anderen Tag unser gutes großes Grillrost vom Grill geklaut ... super :O An das Stühle klauen hat man sich ja mittlerweile mehr oder weniger schon gewöhnt. Aber wenn du auf einem Festival stehst, deinen verschlammten Stuhl an der Wasserstelle abspritzt und dann kommt ein Depp an und meint "Haha, warum machst denn deinen Stuhl sauber?! Klau dir doch heute nacht 'nen neuen!", Verspüre ich immer so ein heftiges Zucken in der rechten Hand.


----------



## superelton86 (9. Juni 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> haha pogo bei rock am ring ?
> 
> 
> *KINDERPARTY !*



Danke, kann ich so unterschreiben!

Moshen für Emos is das doch da!


----------



## Manowar (9. Juni 2009)

Also alle die meinen das bei Rock am Ring pogen angesagt ist,haben einen an der Klatsche..
Dieser lächerliche Scheis* der bei Bullet for my Valentine (und sonstiger Emo-Scheisse) gespielt wird,mit diesen KungFu-Tigern..

War mal auf nem kleinem "Festival" bei mir in den Umgebung,wo so Leute rumgehüpft sind und ihre Ellenbogen in die Leute werfen etc..
Eisenärsche an die Front und raus waren die Pisser.Dieser Emodreck ist einfach unter aller sau und hat nichts mehr mit dem Pogen zu tun.

Ich will mal so einen in einer Pit beim Slayerkonzert sehen O_o


Ich rufe hiermit zum endgültigen Krieg zwischen Eisenärschen und Emokids auf! *g*


----------



## Gored (9. Juni 2009)

kurz offtopic @manowar : guck doch auf ebay da findest zich karten für wacken !!! stellenweise und mit glück sogar billiger als über nen shop


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Juni 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Also alle die meinen das bei Rock am Ring pogen angesagt ist,haben einen an der Klatsche..
> Dieser lächerliche Scheis* der bei Bullet for my Valentine (und sonstiger Emo-Scheisse) gespielt wird,mit diesen KungFu-Tigern..
> 
> War mal auf nem kleinem "Festival" bei mir in den Umgebung,wo so Leute rumgehüpft sind und ihre Ellenbogen in die Leute werfen etc..
> Eisenärsche an die Front und raus waren die Pisser.Dieser Emodreck ist einfach unter aller sau und hat nichts mehr mit dem Pogen zu tun.



Ya genau..
Erstmal ist das von dir genannte warscheinlich kein Pogen, sondern eher Moshen.
Zweitens kommts nicht vom Emo, sondern vom Hardcore - auch wenn die manchmal gern Hand in Hand gehen..
Und drittens sind diese "Angriffe" auch beim Moshen nicht gewollt, das es so wannabe Martialarts Pussys gibt ist aber immer der Fall.

Die HC Szene splittet sich extrem auf, deshalb kann ich auch durchaus verstehen das du die Typen als Emos darstellst - sicher sagen kann ichs ja nicht aber ich gehe davon aus das es keine waren.


----------



## Thront (9. Juni 2009)

haha wie süß die kidz über szenen, szenenspaltungen, gattungen und formen disskutieren..


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juni 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> haha wie süß die kidz über szenen, szenenspaltungen, gattungen und formen disskutieren..


bereichere ihren geist mit der genauen erklärung und geschichte der szenen etc.

ich hab ja leider keine zeit dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Juni 2009)

Ich kanns nurmal nicht leiden als Metalhead, Punk oder Emo dargestellt zu werden ;>
Völlig egal ob die Leute nun nach Aussehen, Verhalten oder whatever urteilen - wenn sie schon kategorisieren, dann bitte richtig.

Aber Kids ist immerhin schonmal der eigentlich richtige Ausdruck wenn du mich meinen solltest :]


----------



## pnn (9. Juni 2009)

Man darf natürlich auch nicht einfach Metalheads sagen ..!
Da würden auf jeden Fall die ganzen trve grim evil goateating bloodgargling frostbitten burzumesque ... Harten der Härtesten etwas dagegen haben. Ihr wisst schon wen ich meine ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Juni 2009)

Ich hab keine Ahnung wovon du redest, ich bin kein Metaller - ich höre wenns hochkommt vll. 5 Metalbands oder so, also ;x


----------



## Soramac (9. Juni 2009)

Moshpit ist das geilste was es gibt.

Nicht so die andren Langeweiller, die 500 Meter entfernt, in ner Ecke auf ner Bank sitzen und sein Bein bisschen bewegen und sonst nichts machen.


----------



## Manowar (10. Juni 2009)

Ich bevorzuge sowieso "Eisenarsch".
Es ist aber auch scheiss egal, wie man alle "Rassen" nennt,eines ist klar,wenn mir einer so rumhampelnt entgegenkommt,wird er von mir aus dem Verkehr gezogen.


----------



## pnn (10. Juni 2009)

Naja, ich bin eher ein Freund des Headbangens, aber bin auch gern ab und zu mal für moshen. Kommt immer darauf an ... Wobei bei meienr präferierten Musikrichtung sowas sowieso eher sehr sehr untypisch ist (Pagan/Black Metal).


----------



## m1chel (9. Juli 2009)

Mosh pit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


okay aber das ist schon wieder vieeeel zu hart ; D

das ist jedoch genialhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEnrbBUq8G8...=PL&index=1


----------



## Rebotic (9. Juli 2009)

Pogo macht Spaß! ^^
Hier mal eine Liste von Dont's:
Werde niemals bei 1,79m Größe und 55kg Kampfgewicht "King of the Pit"...das Tut selbst bei 40-50 Leuten weh... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Springe niemals in einen EBM-Moshpit mit Plateaus...du wirst es bereuen
Wenn du es doch tust verfluche dich selbst dafür! ^^
Achja und wehre dich nicht wenn betrunkene Frauen mit langen Fingernägeln dich in den Mob werfen wollen,endete bei nem Kumpel mit Narben...


----------



## Gored (9. Juli 2009)

ey m1chel, die mosher sind echt zu scheisse man, sowas macht doch keine spass mehr, heftiges video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (9. Juli 2009)

Subkultureller Identitätsscheiß ...

Und @pnn: komm schon! Wir wissen doch alle, dass die Onkelz-Fans alle gar nichts mit rechter Gesinnung zu tun haben. Die Band ist geläutert, die Fans natürlich sowieso, die vielen Glatzen sind alles Skins (natürlich völlig unpolitisch!) und die verschiedenen Nazis die bei jedem noch so kleinen Konzert anwesend sind, äh ... die sind doof und will ja eigentlich niemand!


----------



## ROCKnLOL (9. Juli 2009)

man man man!

du internet-kind!

also du wohnst ja echt aufn mond.
lol das is so geil, du bist 17 jahre alt man. warst du noch nie auf ner party oder so?
oder unterhälst du dich nie mit anderen menschen? sowas bekommt man doch irgentwo mit das zu rock musik gepogt wird und nicht engumschlungen getanzt wird.

ich schlag mit gleich den kopf an der tastatur auf 

null plan von nix.
hinterweltler
lol


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Juli 2009)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> null plan von nix.
> hinterweltler
> lol



Deine Ausdrucksweise verleitet mich aber auch nicht gerade dazu zu glauben das du regelmäßigen Kontakt zur Aussenwelt pflegst.


----------



## pnn (9. Juli 2009)

In seiner kleinen Welt redet man vielleicht so!


----------



## Night falls (9. Juli 2009)

> ich schlag mit gleich den kopf an der tastatur auf


Ich empfehle dir deinen Kopfaufdietastaturknall-Konsum etwas runterzuschrauben. Vllt regenerieren sich dann auch ein paar der bereits verlorengegangenen Gehirnzellen. :/


----------



## ROCKnLOL (9. Juli 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> In seiner kleinen Welt redet man vielleicht so!




richtig!
ich spreche immer das aus was die stimmen zu mir sagen


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juli 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir deinen Kopfaufdietastaturknall-Konsum etwas runterzuschrauben. Vllt regenerieren sich dann auch ein paar der bereits verlorengegangenen Gehirnzellen. :/


l2qoute -.- hab kb immer selbst den post suchen zu müssen


----------



## SicVenom (9. Juli 2009)

rempelei wie süß xD
bei großen festivals ist eigentlich alles vertreten^^ dieses jahr war es eine mischung aus pogen und moshen, die violent dancer hab ich dieses jahr gar nicht gesehen.
aber es gab noch andere schöne dinge: kornkreise und eine wall of death, dank meinem asthma musste ich mich dieses jahr zurückhalten....


----------



## tonygt (9. Juli 2009)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> richtig!
> ich spreche immer das aus was die stimmen zu mir sagen



Ui ein ganz Harter. 
Vor dir muss man ja richtig Respekt habenm, hörst Böhse Onkelz und beleidigst andere Leute. "Daumen Hoch"...

...Hmm irgendwie muss ich grad an Nazis denken hmm >.<...


----------



## Night falls (9. Juli 2009)

> l2qoute -.- hab kb immer selbst den post suchen zu müssen


Ich quote wie es mir passt. Wer zu faul zum suchen ist muss sich damit abfinden die komplette Genialität meiner Posts nicht durchblicken zu können.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2009)

tonygt schrieb:


> ...Hmm irgendwie muss ich grad an Nazis denken hmm >.<...


nicht nur du


----------



## Kangrim (9. Juli 2009)

Als ob BO hören was mit Nazi sein zu tun hat x.x


----------



## Thoor (9. Juli 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Als ob BO hören was mit Nazi sein zu tun hat x.x


Hauptsache mit den Wölfen heulen und nicht auffallen.... 

Onkelz hatten früher rechte Tendenzen, von einer Naziband waren sie aber weit entfernt, schon lustig wie du alles glaubst was auf MTV läuft =) Die genau 3 Rechten Lieder sind mit Verfeindungen einer Türkenband damals entstanden. Die Onkelz haben verdammt viele Konzerte gegen Rechts und Konzerte für Spenden an Opfer von rechter Gewalt gespielt, aber hey, MTV ist zwar Volksverdummung #1 aber wir glauben dran, die Onkelz sind Nazis, Politisch Rechte Meinung ist Scheisse und Ärzte sind Götter mit Gitarren!

:/

/e und was hat das Alter mit dem Wissen und der Begeisterung einer Rockband zu tun? Mein Gott du bildest dir schon heftig was drauf ein Paar mal mehr Kerzen ausgeblasen zu haben was... Und die Anspielung mit dem Schweizer ist btw rassistisch wenn wir schon so starrsinnig diskutieren wollen.


----------



## tonygt (9. Juli 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hauptsache mit den Wölfen heulen und nicht auffallen....
> 
> Onkelz hatten früher rechte Tendenzen, von einer Naziband waren sie aber weit entfernt, schon lustig wie du alles glaubst was auf MTV läuft =) Die genau 3 Rechten Lieder sind mit Verfeindungen einer Türkenband damals entstanden. Die Onkelz haben verdammt viele Konzerte gegen Rechts und Konzerte für Spenden an Opfer von rechter Gewalt gespielt, aber hey, MTV ist zwar Volksverdummung #1 aber wir glauben dran, die Onkelz sind Nazis, Politisch Rechte Meinung ist Scheisse und Ärzte sind Götter mit Gitarren!
> 
> ...



Hat hier irgend jemand behauptet das Böhse Onkelz Rechts sind? Ich glaube nicht...
Nur ist es halt eine Tatsache das ein großer Fankreis der Onkelz Rechtsradikale sind.


----------



## Kangrim (9. Juli 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hauptsache mit den Wölfen heulen und nicht auffallen....
> 
> Onkelz hatten früher rechte Tendenzen, von einer Naziband waren sie aber weit entfernt, schon lustig wie du alles glaubst was auf MTV läuft =) Die genau 3 Rechten Lieder sind mit Verfeindungen einer Türkenband damals entstanden. Die Onkelz haben verdammt viele Konzerte gegen Rechts und Konzerte für Spenden an Opfer von rechter Gewalt gespielt, aber hey, MTV ist zwar Volksverdummung #1 aber wir glauben dran, die Onkelz sind Nazis, Politisch Rechte Meinung ist Scheisse und Ärzte sind Götter mit Gitarren!
> 
> ...




Meinen Post nochmal lesen und dann verstehen bitte.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (9. Juli 2009)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ui ein ganz Harter.
> Vor dir muss man ja richtig Respekt habenm, hörst Böhse Onkelz und beleidigst andere Leute. "Daumen Hoch"...
> 
> ...Hmm irgendwie muss ich grad an Nazis denken hmm >.<...




an welcher aussage in meinem post siehst du das ich ein nazi sein soll? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (9. Juli 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Onkelz hatten früher rechte Tendenzen, von einer Naziband waren sie aber weit entfernt, schon lustig wie du alles glaubst was auf MTV läuft =)



Aha, "rechte Tendenzen" ... wie die aussahen, kannst du ja hoch offiziell auf www.onkelz.de [auf Band\Timeline\1985 (links unten den Courser halten zum Scrollen)\Video: "BO im Berliner Bunker"] bewundern. Schon lustig, wie du dir alles zurecht biegst, was nicht in dein unschuldiges Weltbild passt =) Mir erschließt sich der Zusammenhang von "Sieg Heil!"- und "Ausländer raus!"-Rufen und einem Naziband-Branding auch so absolut gar nicht.


----------



## Falathrim (9. Juli 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Politisch Rechte Meinung ist Scheisse und Ärzte sind Götter mit Gitarren!


/sign!

Endlich spricht es mal jemand aus! Dieses Machtwort macht jegliche weitere Diskussion unnütz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (9. Juli 2009)

Spielt da überhaupt jeder Gitarre? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (9. Juli 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Spielt da überhaupt jeder Gitarre?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Seit 5 Jahren=)
/e gnarf habs falsch gelesen, kA die Ärzte interessieren mich eh n Dreck... 

Ich sags dir Starrkopf gerne nochmals: Nur weil man ne Glatze hat, ne Bomberjacke trägt und dazu Doc Martens Stiefel anhat ist man kein Fascho, das nennt sich "Skinhead" und kommt ursprünglich aus Jamaika über England nach Deutschland und wurde von der rechten Szene "unterwandert", das wär ca das gleiche wie wenn alle Faschos plötzlich als Punks oder Hip Hoper rumlaufen... und nur weil man ne rechte politische Meinung hat ist man nicht gleich ein Fascho... aber leb ruhig weiter in deiner 2x2 Meter Welt... und jetzt B2t plx das ist kein Politik Thread, wenn du mit mir diskutieren willst, dann gerne per PM, aber so wie ich Leute wie dich kenne willst du das gar nicht, das einzige was du willst ist das alle deine Meinung bestätigen...


----------



## Hanfgurke (9. Juli 2009)

Pff ich sach nur Rod Gitarrengott. Aber Farin kann nix am Bass also kriegt er die Gitarre in die Hand gedrückt T_T

Und lassen wir mal die Kirche im Dorf, Onkelz hatte keine Tendenzen, sondern 'ne klare Vorstellung von der Welt. Undzwar eine, die verboten gehört.


----------



## Thoor (9. Juli 2009)

Hanfgurke schrieb:


> Pff ich sach nur Rod Gitarrengott. Aber Farin kann nix am Bass also kriegt er die Gitarre in die Hand gedrückt T_T
> 
> Und lassen wir mal die Kirche im Dorf, Onkelz hatte keine Tendenzen, sondern 'ne klare Vorstellung von der Welt. Undzwar eine, die verboten gehört.


Nenn mir bitte Quellen, und MTV Masters ist btw keine Quelle sondern Abschaum.... aber na ja schon lustig, anhand solcher Aussagen erkennt man tief in der Thematik du drin bist =)


----------



## Thrawns (9. Juli 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nenn mir bitte Quellen, und MTV Masters ist btw keine Quelle sondern Abschaum.... aber na ja schon lustig, anhand solcher Aussagen erkennt man tief in der Thematik du drin bist =)



Du hast es oben schon ignoriert, aber hier noch mal extra für dich: www.onkelz.de [auf Band\Timeline\1985 (links unten den Courser halten zum Scrollen)\Video: "BO im Berliner Bunker"]. Noch Fragen? Da du ja so ein Fanboy bist (oder wieso hackst du immer so explizit auf MTV rum - keine Amnestie für MT... *chr*), wirst du die offizielle Seite "deiner" Band wohl akzeptieren.


----------



## Rebotic (10. Juli 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Seit 5 Jahren=)
> Ich sags dir Starrkopf gerne nochmals: Nur weil man ne Glatze hat, ne Bomberjacke trägt und dazu Doc Martens Stiefel anhat ist man kein Fascho, das nennt sich "Skinhead" und kommt ursprünglich aus Jamaika über England nach Deutschland und wurde von der rechten Szene "unterwandert", das wär ca das gleiche wie wenn alle Faschos plötzlich als Punks oder Hip Hoper rumlaufen... und nur weil man ne rechte politische Meinung hat ist man nicht gleich ein Fascho... aber leb ruhig weiter in deiner 2x2 Meter Welt... und jetzt B2t plx das ist kein Politik Thread, wenn du mit mir diskutieren willst, dann gerne per PM, aber so wie ich Leute wie dich kenne willst du das gar nicht, das einzige was du willst ist das alle deine Meinung bestätigen...



/sign

Ich glaube der Begriff rechts wird hier wieder mal falsch verwendet...es sind meilenweite kluften zwischen rechts,faschismus und nationalsozialismus...

Achja was ich noch vergessen hab,springt niemals in einen EBM-Moshpit,wenn ihr nicht grad die Art Mensch seit die ihr halbes Leben mit Kraftraining verbringt!Da sind echt ganz schöne Tiere bei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (10. Juli 2009)

/www.du-sollst-skinheads-nicht-mit-nazis-verwechseln.de


----------



## 2boon4you (15. Juli 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Korrekt.
> 
> Rock am Ring ist einfach ein Musikfestival, auf dem viele bekannte Bands aus den Charts spielen. Mit Metal hat das einfach per se nichts zu tun. Da brauchen die ganzen Linkinpark-Slipknot Metaller nicht aufzuschreien...


sowas von /signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Juli 2009)

ich bin ja eh dafür das lady gaga britney spears und ehhrrmm.... genau black eyed peas als headliner ma rock am ring gehn ^^ das wär doch ma was und nebenbei läuft dann ganz unschuldig ganz hinten metallica und und scars on broadway ^^


----------



## Eisenschmieder (15. Juli 2009)

m1chel schrieb:


> Mosh pit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jaa irgendwann bin ich mal bei sowas dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat bestimmt was wenn sich die 2 seiten dann noch so "anfeuern" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja du sollst skinheads nicht mit nazis verwechseln...
An alle die den TE jetzt als "hinterwäldler" darstellen wenn wer vll im tiefsten hiphopsumpf steckt weiß man sowas halt ned...


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> NOOB!..
> 
> komm nach Augsburg und wir veranstalten mal nen netten Moshpit, dann weißt was das is
> 
> ...


Auja da haben dann alle frischen Atem weil Döner essen nachts ja verboten ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

